# Hypothetical Dream Gear



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

"Dream, dream, dream . . . All I want to do is dream . . ."

Let's say your Uncle Scrooge died or you hit the Lottery, and now had money to burn. What digital camera and gear (lenses, software, etc.) would you buy? What is the best and why?

To keep it somewhat real, lets limit the total cost to $5000 U.S.

(O.K do a wish list for 'unlimited' money too.)



:rybka:


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

I hate to say it shooting the f mount, but the 1D Mark III. 

The high ISO samples I've been seeing online are simply incredible. ISO 6400 that look better than my ISO 800 shots. Its an incredible imaging system without even getting to the buffer or fps. I can't wait to see more of the jpegs OOC and the extended D range shots to see how good this body might be as far as an all around camera that so many folks seem to be looking for.

I'll pick up cans on the side of the road to make up for swapping f mounts for L glass if I need to since the body alone eats up the allowance for this post.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

A cheap disposable waterproof one and a new boat.:biggrin:


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Well, your $5000 limit just put a stop to my dreaming I want either a 500 or 600mm prime and they both cost well over your limit. So with those stipulations, I guess I have to just stick with what I already have.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I guess it would depend on what I wanted to use it for..
In the 5k range it would be a Nikon D200 and a handful of old lenses from ebay..
I've got the D200 body ($1300 new Ebay)
Used 80-400, VR ($1050 used ebay)
Dedicated nikon flash ($25 used HCE)
Nikon 18-200 VR ($700 used photo forum member)
Nikon 600mm f4 ($1350 used ebay)
Nikon 200mm f4 micro and extension tube ($200 used ebay)
Kiron 7 element 2x converter ($25 used ebay) 
dine 105mm micro ($135 used ebay)
Monopod ($65 used ebay) 
big Killer bogen tripod ($125 used ebay)
cool little bogen tripod ($25 flea market)
Igloo 12pak cooler and some foam cut to fit for storage ($12 academy)

That igloo put me $12 over the $5k limit but I can use it to hold bait if I have to.. 


Unlimited it would be a Canon and a few canon prime lenses. I could spend $50k easily on the Canon equipment, about $1k in software and $3k in computer.. Actually it would be close to that just to replace the nikon stuff I have now since the Canon can't use the old (better glass) lenses.. 

Rippin, I like your thought process but it would splurge on the camera and get another A530 for $125..


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Same as James, a big prime super tele, need to increase the 5k limit.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Different Approach*

Even with my outdated, low MP stuff stuff, I'd keep my gear and use the $5k to travel to locations a little more scenic than the coastal plain. Yosemite, Tetons, Alaska back to Maui etc.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Yea, I'd just like to combine the BEST features of each of my two ultrazooms... Sony H5 and my Canon S3is...I guess even money can't buy that, yet... I must not be thinking big enough for this group...I guess..

regards, Rich


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Being familiar with Canon cameras for 30 years, I would stick with Canon.
30D w/battery grip ($1400)
10-22 ultra wide angle (about $800) 
17-55 f/2.8 IS - ($1000)
70-200 f/2.8 IS & 1.4x TC ($2000)

That would bust the $5K budget. Depending on your photo preference, you could substitute the ultra wide angle for some macro gear or put a down payment on a long lens.  I saw a 400 f/2.8 for sale used for $4900! 

Mike


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

RustyBrown said:


> Even with my outdated, low MP stuff stuff, I'd keep my gear and use the $5k to travel to locations a little more scenic than the coastal plain. Yosemite, Tetons, Alaska back to Maui etc.


That's pretty good thinking.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

well, you guys sure sound like you're going to keep the camera market swinging in the future. 

as for me... there's just way too much camera gear Out There for me to have any clue what i would want or need, and too many main brands for me to know what is the best for what i'd need. i think the only way i could choose, would be to look at the end results (i.e. photos) and pick the gear that way.

i'll just keep using what i have. it's nice to be able to master the basics before using something that'll likely beam me to Mars.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I wouldn't buy anything. I would hire Charles Helm to do it all for me :slimer:


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Koru said:


> i'll just keep using what i have. it's nice to be able to master the basics before using something that'll likely beam me to Mars.


Funny thing is I've taken more pictures with my A530 since I got it than I have the D50/D200 combined.. Seems it's always at hand when a photo op presents itself. You surely don't *HAVE* to have $5k in camera stuff to have some fun.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I wouldn't buy anything. I would hire Charles Helm to do it all for me :slimer:


I'm cheap but I'm not free!

I just wish I could get Rusty to come along on my next vacation -- the pictures would be truly memorable.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Hasselblad H3D-39. I went slightly over budget though Jarry!

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/463797-REG/Hasselblad_70360530_H3D_39_SLR_Digital_Camera.html


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Gary said:


> Hasselblad H3D-39. I went slightly over budget though Jarry!


Slightly???

Nice but WAY over...

I could not afford the film version when I lusted after it in high school, and now with a real job and all I can't afford the digital version!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> Slightly???
> 
> Nice but WAY over...
> 
> I could not afford the film version when I lusted after it in high school, and now with a real job and all I can't afford the digital version!


A friend of mine had a 4x5 and a B&W darkroom. Saw some photos that blew me away!


----------

